# Need help to resolve KDE dependencies



## Rem01 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello everybody!
I'm a new user on FreeBSD for two months.
I've deleted some useless packages for me on my KDE session.
For example:

```
$sudo pkg delete -f kdegames-4.14.2
$sudo pkg autoremove
```

When I try to install vlc, `pkg` wants to install kdegames-4.14.2 with dependencies also.
I have read the `man pkg` and the lock option is not recommended.
My question is how can I install vlc and exclude the rest.

Cheers


----------



## getopt (Jan 10, 2015)

> 5.8. Dependencies
> 
> Many ports depend on other ports. This is a very convenient feature of most Unix-like operating systems, including FreeBSD. Multiple ports can share a common dependency, rather than bundling that dependency with every port or package that needs it.


----------



## Rem01 (Jan 10, 2015)

In this case it's more KDE's need that but not VLC.
Thanks for the answer!


----------



## getopt (Jan 10, 2015)

For a quick reference see http://www.freshports.org/multimedia/vlc/

There are no kdegames-4.14.2 listed. But Vlc has a lot of options which draw in other dependencies.


----------



## Rem01 (Jan 10, 2015)

It told me:

```
$pkg install vlc
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
The following 2 packages will be affected (of 0 checked):
vlc-2.1.5_17,4
kdegames-4.14.2
```

I don't want kdegames-4.14.2, really.


----------



## getopt (Jan 10, 2015)

Install VLC, then please show the output of `pkg info -dr vlc` and `pkg info -dr kdegames`


----------



## Rem01 (Jan 10, 2015)

Here is the result of  `pkg info -dr vlc`:

```
Depends on:
  xproto-7.0.26
  xcb-util-keysyms-0.3.9_2
  libxcb-1.11
  qt4-gui-4.8.6_3
  pango-1.36.8
  fontconfig-2.11.1,1
  libxml2-2.9.2_2
  libgcrypt-1.6.2
  gnutls-3.2.21
  freetype2-2.5.4_1
  liveMedia-2014.12.17_1,2
  avahi-app-0.6.31_3
  libv4l-0.8.8_2
  libtheora-1.1.1_6
  libmpeg2-0.5.1_6
  libmatroska-1.4.2
  libdvdread-4.9.9_3
  libdvdnav-4.2.1_2
  libdvbpsi-1.2.0
  libdca-0.0.5_1
  ffmpeg-2.3.5_4,1
  lua52-5.2.3_3
  png-1.6.16
  libGL-9.1.7_4
  gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.25
  gdk-pixbuf2-2.31.2_1
  libidn-1.29
  qt4-corelib-4.8.6_3
  glib-2.42.1
  gettext-runtime-0.19.3
  desktop-file-utils-0.22_3
  dbus-1.8.12
  twolame-0.3.13_4
  taglib-1.9.1_2
  speex-1.2.r1_7,1
  opus-1.1_1
  libvorbis-1.3.4_2,3
  libsamplerate-0.1.8_6
  libogg-1.3.2_1,4
  libmad-0.15.1b_6
  libcddb-1.3.2_4
  liba52-0.7.4_3
  flac-1.3.0_4
  faad2-2.7_5,1
  atk-2.14.0
```

And then `pkg info -dr kdegames`:

```
Depends on  :
  picmi-4.14.2
  palapeli-4.14.2
  lskat-4.14.2
  kubrick-4.14.2
  ktuberling-4.14.2
  ksudoku-4.14.2
  ksquares-4.14.2
  kspaceduel-4.14.2
  ksnakeduel-4.14.2
  ksirk-4.14.2
  kshisen-4.14.2
  kreversi-4.14.2
  kpat-4.14.2
  konquest-4.14.2
  kollision-4.14.2
  kolf-4.14.2
  knetwalk-4.14.2
  knavalbattle-4.14.2
  kmines-4.14.2
  kmahjongg-4.14.2
  klines-4.14.2
  klickety-4.14.2
  kjumpingcube-4.14.2
  kiriki-4.14.2
  killbots-4.14.2
  kigo-4.14.2
  kgoldrunner-4.14.2
  kfourinline-4.14.2
  kdiamond-4.14.2
  kbreakout-4.14.2
  kbounce-4.14.2
  kblocks-4.14.2
  kblackbox-4.14.2
  katomic-4.14.2
  kapman-4.14.2
  kajongg-4.14.2
  granatier-4.14.2
  bovo-4.14.2
  bomber-4.14.2
Required by  :
  kde-4.14.2
```


----------



## getopt (Jan 10, 2015)

Now as you can see games/kdegames is required by x11/kde because KDE has by default set the port option:

```
KDEGAMES=on: Collection of games
```
If you use FreeBSD's package repository you cannot change any port options. The packages offered are built with the default options.
Wanting to change a port's option means that you have to build the port(s) yourself.


----------



## Rem01 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank for all I understand now!
Next time I'll compile with the port =)
Resolved.


----------

